
Phone metadata reveals where city migrants go and who they call - denzil_correa
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2134693-phone-metadata-reveals-where-city-migrants-go-and-who-they-call/
======
qubex
_Whom_ they call — it terrifies me that even supposedly high-brow publications
such as _New Scientist_ are stooping to such grammatically incorrect lows.

